# Yasmin and Constipation issues?



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Was wondering if anyone has been on Yasmin with IBS-C with pain, gas and bloating and found Yasmin to be helpful. I have worsened syptoms during ovulation and during my period can barely tolerate the pain.I have used other BC but found the side-effects are pretty bad, however Yasmin seems to be a big improvement on the older BC's.I would really appreciate any feedback on anyone that has found Yasmin has helped with symptoms relating to constipation and what side-effects they have experienced.I am seriously considering speaking to my doc about this, but would really appreciate some more information before. I'm real scared trying new meds, because so many havent worked, but I cant take dealing with another period, plus all the IBS/PMS symptoms. I would like to take it all month to avoid having periods. Anyone else have excruciating pain during this time of the month and seems to last forever? Would Yasmin help?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I am on my second month of Yasmin and it has helped my monthly pain so much.I was in so much pain during my period and now it's ten times better since Yasmin.I got diarrhea when i first went on it and i had some problems with acne,but now i am on my last week of my second pack and the acne is much better and diarrhea is gone.I still have to wait to see how my body will adjust to it.The doctor said that however things are after the third month on the pill,that is pretty much how things will be.It can take that long for some people to really get balanced on the pill.I hope this helped a little.I plan to do an update on my experience with Yasmin after my third month.Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Bewitched,Thanks so much for replying to my post.I have heard that it can take about 3 months for the body to adjust to the hormones.I am so glad to hear that since you've been taking Yamin and that your period pain is sooo much better. Have you noticed any difference with your pain and constipation during the rest of the month? Also, have you experienced any other side effects other than acne. For me, getting acne would be a small price to pay for relief of IBS symptoms. How's the constipation issue overall? Any changes other than having diarrhea intitially when starting Yasmin? I'm so scared I'll get more constipated as I do when I have my period.Thanks again for your feedback, please keep us posted with more info.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm glad i could help a little.I am not as constipated as before i took Yasmin.My spasms are still the same though.I took laxatives for seven years and went off a year ago.I believe that plays a major roll with the pain i have now.Over all,Yasmin has been good for me.I no longer get migraines which i had before this pill,and i lost 3lbs on Yasmin.I do get sore breasts on Yasmin,but not bad enough that i would go off of it.I'm a little more sleepy since the pill,but that's probably because my body is adjusting to it.Let me know if you have any more questions.That's all i can think of for now.Take care!


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Bewitched,Thanks so much for your reply. It really does sound encouraging. I have an appointment with my gyne in 2 weeks time and will definately ask him if I can take it. It certainly sounds as if it has a lot less side effects than other BC's.I'll keep you posted, in the meantime, please feel free to e-mail me anytime, and if you dont mind, I will do the same ... we can kind of compare notes.Hope you keep improving and the tiredness wears away soon, the benefits seem to far outweight the negatives by the sound of it.Take care.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Guess what!! I'm starting Yasmin on Sunday ... I cant wait but am a bit scared.I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I hope Yasmin works well for you.My acne is so much better now and i start my 3rd pack on Sunday.After the first week of my second pack,my skin stayed clear.My hair isn't falling out like it used to.I do get night sweats when i sleep though.I wake up pretty soaked.I had that problem with all the different bc pills i have been on.I don't mind since i have had so many other positive things to say about Yasmin.Let me know how things go.I had to use a lot of patience to stick with it and i am so glad that i did.I will let you know how my third month goes.Take care!-Wendi-


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Wendi, I will keep you posted. Glad to hear that the acne situation has cleared up. Are you still able to go to the bathroom daily and reduce your fiber? Hows the pain situation?Well, I have 3 days to go before starting. I know for sure my symptoms are hormonal related and really hope this helps ... I know it wont be the cure-all, however I do need all the help I can get.Thanks again for your support and encouragement, I really do appreciate and need it so badly, its really been rough for me lately.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I had to increase my fiber a little in order to go every day,but it is still better.My cramping during my period is much better,but i still need to take midal and levsin on those first few days.Take care and keep me posted!Thanks -Wendi-


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm getting really really scared, because my stomach is getting more and more sensitive. I dont have cramps just continual pain and I dont know what to do.So afraid this will make it worse, however I dont want to think like that.Sorry, having a really bad day today, the pain is almost at its worst (and I cant even blame hormones because my period is over, yet seems worse than normal) _Go figure!Thanks sooo much for your support


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Hangingin-Sometimes colder wheather can cause problems too.I don't know what makes some days better then others.I was in a lot of pain yesturday and my period just ended.I still feel better on the pill then off of it though.I took levsin and that helped a bit.I have heard a lot of talk about people having pain right after their period.I think that any hormone fluxuations can cause spasms.The pill just keeps them a bit more predictable and less often.I hope that Yasmin works for you.It really took me a lot of patience.I normally would have gone off a pill after the first problem,but something just told me to stick with it and i am so glad that i did.Be patient and give it time to work.Let me know how things go.-Wendi-


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Please help me; I have the same IBS and Gyn issues.I find that other brands of B.C. pills worsen my constipation and subsequent pain to the point that I can't tolerate them. Rats!Is Yasmin any different? Have any of you ever used another brand before? Compare?Please, I am desperate!


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

linesse,Apparently Yasmin does have a bit of a diuretic effect which can help with bloating. It also contains slightly lower doses of hormones compared to the "older type".Each kind is different, and I guess you have to go through a trial and error thing and also be patient for the first 2 or 3 months until things balance out and your body gets adjusted to it. In my case I think the pain and spasms are quite a bit worse but I am hoping that it will even out and improve. (I've only been on it for 5 days !!!)







Regarding the constipation issue, for me its the same (still pretty bad), but the pain is literally unbearable.Maybe its worth trying, because doing nothing will not help either. Please contact me if you want to talk.Hope this helps.Take care.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I used to be on ortho novum777 and orthotricylin.My headaches were much worse on those bc pills,and i gained 20lbs on both of them.I lost weight on Yasmin.As far as constipation,it was better in the begining for me,but now i think i am where i was before.It didn't make it worse,but not much better eather.I am still adjusting to it since this is my third month now.I will post an update after i finish my third pack.My migraines are gone since i have been on Yasmin and that has really been a big improvement.My periods are much less painful too.The first week on Yasmin i had terrible spasms and i really had to tough it out.After that,things did get a little better.I have spasms everyday regaurdless,not due to Yasmin.I hope things get better for you.Levsin has helped me a little for pain.Take care and e-mail me anytime!-Wendi-


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Wendi,Did you get my e-mail I sent this afternoon?I hope my spasms and pain settle down after one week, I only started taking it on Sunday, so hopefully things should start to calm down. A friend of mine who does not have IBS or stomach problems said she got cramps and spasms during the first 2 months until things balanced out.I sure hope I can tough it out, because its really tough and pretty severe, but at least I feel there could be some hope at the end of this because I dont know what else to do.I cant take Levsin because it makes the constipation much worse, infact it literally shuts down my colon, plus it makes me so sleepy which increases the pain. I guess I'm going to just have to tough it it. Boy, this is rough, I do hope I have the energy, patience and faith.Glad to hear that your migraines have improved and that your periods arent as painful. Thats a huge improvement. Taking all the migraine meds dont help the stomach, and it must feel great not being in so much pain during your period. Hopefully by the end of the 3rd month you'll notice more improvements.Thanks for the info and your support, it helps so very much.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Thank you hangingin and everyone.







I'm going to try Yasmin; it sounds like an improvement over prior pills.I'm not well today; but I'll write later!Thanks again!!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Hangingin-Thankyou for your e-mail.I did get it,i just wasn't sure that it was you.I didn't know your first name was Hannah.I hope things get better and i will keep you posted-wendi-


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I made a GYN appointment for Monday, Dec. 2.I'm going to ask for Yasmin.I'll keep you posted!Best to all!


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Linesse,Well done. Good luck for your doctors appointment, I'm sure it will go well. Please keep us posted and I personally would be happy to support and encourage you all the way. Hopefully this will be your "lucky strike" - I do hope so.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Bewitched,So glad you got my e-mail, I forgot to mention that I was "hangingin".Thanks for all your help and support. I am still having a lot of pain and all the symptoms, but I cant say whether it is from Yasmin or it would happen anyway. I guess I am just going to have to try to be patient and give it time to settle down and balance things out - its kind of tough when the pain is so bad.I've been real depressed lately too and have no energy at all, I'm wondering if its from the medication or whether I would be like this anyway. I do wish I would show some signs of improvement. I'm going to hang in, I just have to. I guess tonight is just not a very good one and everything feels kind of down and hopeless. I'm having my thyroid tested tomorrow ... it used to be HypER but I think its become HyPO. I never did take the medication for it because it caused major stomach problems (surprise, surprise) and I have a feeling it may have "burnt out".I'll keep you posted, meanwhile, please feel free to e-mail me anytime and please keep posting. Its so great having the support.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

BAD NEWS!Yasmin gave me spastic cramping due to increased progesterone after 2 days!IBS wise, this pill is no different than any other B.C. pill.Darn!The pill helps some of us; hurts others: no doubt!


----------

